# LED Fixture



## Kiviro (Jul 2, 2016)

Hey guys.

I was hoping to get some input on an LED light fixture for a 20 high tank.

I am wanting to go with a high tech tank where I already have everything I need except the light. 

I am thinking about a Glosso or an HC carpet as well as some high light plants in the mid and background.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Kiviro,

Welcome to APC!

I just picked up the Fluval Fresh and Plant 2.0 fixture. It is a fully sealed fixture that prevents moisture from damaging the LED's or circuit boards. It can provide [email protected]+ at the substrate level through a clear glass lid or [email protected]+ with no class. The output is adjustable from 100% down to about 10%. There is a 'moonlight' mode that is also adjustable. Unfortunately the individual LED colors are not adjustable independently. It comes with a 3 year warranty.

Another choice are the Finnex Planted + fixtures; not sealed and have and issues with moisture damage of LEDs and circuit boards. It comes with a 6 month warranty.


----------



## Kiviro (Jul 2, 2016)

Thank you so much. I was bouncing between those 2 fixtures. How deep were you measuring for the 100+ par at the substrate?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Kiviro said:


> Thank you so much. I was bouncing between those 2 fixtures. How deep were you measuring for the 100+ par at the substrate?


Hi Kiviro,

I was measuring the [email protected]+ in my 20 gallon (24"X12.5"X16.8"H). I measured it at the substrate level which is about 14" deep since I have about 2-1/2" of substrate with a glass Versa-Top installed on the tank.

20 gallon


----------



## Kiviro (Jul 2, 2016)

Thanks a ton! Now I know what light fixture to go with. Do you have yours on a time or anything like that?


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Or... For $160 you can DIY *100PAR through 24 inches of water + 8 inches of air above the water*.
Choose whatever LED colors you want. Dimming. Best LED emitters you can find - Cree.

http://www.rapidled.com/12-led-plug-n-play-retrofit-kit-dimmable/
http://www.rapidled.com/3-color-manual-dimmer/
http://www.rapidled.com/10v-ac-adapter/

Total $140 + the whatever shipping is. Heatsink will be about $20 no matter which one you choose.

But truth is PAR100 is a severe overkil. Even HC does not need that much. PAR 100+ forces you to run a high speed tank that can not stay clean for more than a week without your intervention. Is that what you really want? You decide.


----------



## Kiviro (Jul 2, 2016)

How do you decipher PAR from amount of LEDs? That's something that has always confused me.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

niko said:


> Or... For $160 you can DIY *100PAR through 24 inches of water + 8 inches of air above the water*.
> Choose whatever LED colors you want. Dimming. Best LED emitters you can find - Cree.
> 
> http://www.rapidled.com/12-led-plug-n-play-retrofit-kit-dimmable/
> ...


Hi Niko,

Why such narrow lenses; 40, 60, 80 degrees isn't very wide dispersion? Of course it would make the PAR ratings look better.


----------



## Kiviro (Jul 2, 2016)

Is there a way to set it up so that it is auto 24 hour cycle? My luck, I would end up with the lights on too long or not long enough.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Kiviro said:


> Is there a way to set it up so that it is auto 24 hour cycle? My luck, I would end up with the lights on too long or not long enough.


Hi Kiviro,

The stock Fluval F&P 2.0 has no timer and will not ramp the light intensity up an down automatically, just manually. Fluval does make a 'Wi-Fi LED Controller' for about $85 that allows an IPhone or Android Phone to control the LED Light. It really isn't an issue for me, I use a split photoperiod and run all of my light fixtures on a digital timer.

BTW, *Ken's Fish has all Fluval products on sale*, 15% off including the Fresh & Plant 2.0 LED fixture and WiFi Controller, *Coupon Code:* *fluval

*Hope this helps! -Roy


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi Niko,
> 
> Why such narrow lenses; 40, 60, 80 degrees isn't very wide dispersion? Of course it would make the PAR ratings look better.


With PAR being way high you can mount the fixture way high. So you can install 40 degree lenses if you want and have the fixture 3 ft above the tank and still get the huge par. Or use 60 degrees and install at 1 ft above the tank. Or 80 degrees and install lower...

One benefit that the lenses give is that you can precisely direct the light toward the bottom. No light will hit the inside of the glass of the tank. This goes a long way toward reducing algae. Or you can direct the light beam to hit the surface of the water but not shoot beyond the perimeter of the tank.

And yes, for $80 from RapidLed you can get the fancy shmancy controller that has so many options that you may just opt for a simple manual dimmer.

But all of the above was pretty useless info. Kiviro here is asking how to rig up a timer...


----------

